# TSG40: All I want for Christmas is a CR-48



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Google unveils the first Chrome OS computer (CR-48). We discuss some holiday gift ideas, including the Roku, Logitech Revue, D-Link Boxee Box, Amazon Kindle, and more._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the fortieth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released at least once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*

John Lenon - 30 year anniversary of murder
http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/967202-john-lennon.html

Google Unveils First Chrome OS Computer: the Cr-48 
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/967182-google-unveils-first-chrome-os.html

Microsoft Live SkyDrive
http://explore.live.com/windows-live-skydrive

Roku
http://www.roku.com

Logitech Revue - Google TV
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/smartTV/revue

D-Link Boxee Box
http://www.dlink.com/boxee/

Thinkgeek
http://www.thinkgeek.com/

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

